
Ask HN: Go to sources on SaaS development - ElFitz
Hi everyone!<p>We&#x27;re building a SaaS with a friend, and we pretty much finished the product&#x27;s core&#x27;s &quot;mvp&quot;, but now we have to build... everything else<p>Users managements, &quot;groups&quot; of users, billing, access control,...<p>Pretty much everything that makes a SaaS... a SaaS. And I feel like I&#x27;m continuously discovering new things that seem essential, which is both awesome and disheartening.<p>So, what books, blogs, videos, online courses, whatever, would you consider are a must-read ( &#x2F; watch &#x2F; listen...) for someone who has never built a SaaS, or even a real product&#x27;s backend for that matter ^^&#x27;<p>Also, anything related to event-driven architectures would be awesome :-) (I read Martin Fowler&#x27;s posts and watched his video. They&#x27;re quite fascinating)<p>(I&#x27;m originally a mobile dev who&#x27;s been playing around with serverless for the last 2 1&#x2F;2 years ^^&#x27;)
======
ivanr
Depending on what type of SaaS you're building exactly, you may find the
Enterprise Ready web site quite useful:
[https://www.enterpriseready.io](https://www.enterpriseready.io)

From their homepage:

'Created for people who build SaaS products (founders, product managers and
engineering team leads) to change the enterprise software narrative from "how
to SELL to the enterprise" to "how to BUILD for the enterprise".'

~~~
ElFitz
This is just pure GOLD!

It doesn't deal with the implementation itself, but it gives a clear view of
what others did and what to look into.

Thank you!

------
noir_lord
SaaS can be massively broad from core choices like single tenant/multi tenant
up.

One thing that I always find useful is go read the source code of the SaaS
systems that are open soure, things like GitLab and Taiga are good clean
codebases to have a look at the general architecture.

[https://github.com/taigaio/](https://github.com/taigaio/)

[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab-ce)

I found this quite good
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1fkGyIcePA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1fkGyIcePA)

Also worth a look
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8NWDHgWA28](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8NWDHgWA28)
(by and large GOTO; talks are phenomenal).

~~~
ElFitz
Very good advice; I hadn't thought about it, believing it would be a daunting
task, but then again... it's what we're building, sooo... ^^

The videos were really instructive too. Thank you!

~~~
noir_lord
Shrugs, sometimes not knowing that something is difficult is the best way to
start :).

------
philippz
Don't deal with event-driven architecture when you're at MVP stage. Also,
which language and framework do you use? Because if you'd go with PHP/Laravel
for example, there is a neat SaaS solution called Spark:
[https://spark.laravel.com/](https://spark.laravel.com/)

~~~
saluki
y, recommend you check out the Rails and Laravel SaaS in a box offerings.

Rails [https://bullettrain.co/](https://bullettrain.co/)

Laravel [https://spark.laravel.com/](https://spark.laravel.com/)

They are good to get up and running quickly, I used spark on a SaaS and it
worked well.

There are lots of great gems/packages that allows you to work without these
though, if you want a little more control on how things are setup.

~~~
CloudNetworking
Wow, that's awesome. Do you know of anything similar written in Python?

~~~
saluki
Doing a quick search I don't see anything, here's a HN thread from last year.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18010871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18010871)

Maybe a good opportunity for a Python developer to put one together?

